# Dell U2311H oder Samsung BX2450?



## Hobbes (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich will nen neuen Monitor und habe jetzt den Dell UltraSharp U2311H und den Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 in der Schlussauswahl.
Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, 2x HDMI (LS24B5HVFH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Dell UltraSharp U2311H, 23", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, DisplayPort | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Vom Preis her sind beide gleich, die größten Unterschiede sind die Größe (23'' vs. 24'') und das Panel (IPS vs. TN).
Nun stellt sich die Frage, ob es auf das eine Zoll ankommt bzw. ob man mit dem IPS-Panel auch spielen kann. IPS hat gegenüber TN, soweit ich gelesen habe, ein deutlich besseres Bild (bessere Farben, Schwarzwerte, Blickwinkelunabhängigkeit), ist dafür aber träger (Reaktionszeit) und neigt daher eher zu Schlieren. Ich werde den Monitor wahrscheinlich zu 50% for Office/Internet und zu 50% für Games (GTA4 und nächstes Jahr Diablo3, vllt auch mal CoD) nutzen. Wenn die höhere Reaktionszeit nicht so stark ins Gewicht fällt, würde ich mich wohl für das bessere Bild entscheiden. 
Welchen würdet ihr nehmen?

Gruß Hobbes

PS: Meint ihr, es könnte Probleme geben, wenn ich einfach beide bestelle und dann einfach den schlechteren zurückschicke?


----------



## Painkiller (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Hoobes

Der Samsung BX2450 ist zum spielen sehr gut geeignet. 

Er schliert nicht, und hat ein sehr gutes Bild. Natürlich muss man sich ein bisschen mit den Einstellungen des Monitors auseinandersetzen. Ich hab den BX2450 selber. 
Selbst in den schnellsten Shootern (UT & Quake) macht er nicht schlapp. Das Bild ist scharf und die Farben in DVD´s & Blu-Rays einwandfrei. Ich kann ihn dir nur empfehlen


----------



## Hobbes (2. Dezember 2010)

Das der Samsung wohl nicht schlecht ist, weiß ich schon (sonst wär er nicht in der Endauswahl), aber ist der Dell vielleicht besser? Hat den zufällig hier jemand?


----------



## montecuma (4. Dezember 2010)

Der Dell ist der absolute Geheimtipp (neben dem HP ZR24w), da sie die einzigen bezahlbaren TFTs ohne TN (sondern mit IPS) Panel sind. Das hat bessere Farben vorallem aber auch einen weitaus besserer Blickwinkel als Vorteil. Nachteile gibts auch: Teurer, höherer Stromverbrauch und theoretisch schalten sie langsamer als TNs. Die beiden genannten Modelle sind zum Spielen aber uneingeschränkt empfehlbar (Der Inputlag ist sowieso der wichtige Faktor für's Gaming, nicht die Reaktionszeit (der grey-to-grey Wert sowieso nicht)).

Die Wahl ist unendlich schwer... ich stand erst kürzlich vor dem selben Problem. Da ich aber unbedingt 24" und 16:10 wollte, fand sich am Ende für mich doch der richtige Kandidat (da der 24ZRw nicht im Budget drin war) - ein Syncmaster 2443bw.

Dell U2311H oder Samsung BX2450? Werf' ne Münze  Da musst du wohl echt selber entscheiden, ob du lieber 1" mehr und einen geringeren Stromverbrauch haben willst oder den doch etwas hochwertigeren Monitor. Du wirst mit beiden Modellen zufrieden sein (sofern die Exemplare, die du geliefert kriegst natürlich in Ordnung sind^^).


----------



## chrisz84 (4. Dezember 2010)

Hast du den BX2450 schon mal live gesehen ?

Ich hatte ursprünglich vor ihn mir zu kaufen.
Nachdem ich ihn mir mal live in einem der großen Elektronikmärkte
anschauen konnte, hab ich dann doch von dem Vorhaben abgelassen.
Das Design und die Größe (ragt zu weit in den Arbeitsbereich vom Schreibtisch)
des Standfußes waren sofort ein absolutes No-Go-Kriterium.

Allerdings ist das auch eine Geschmackssache und Platzsache (ich studiere und brauch
entsprechend viel Arbeitsfläche), aus rein technischer Hinsicht ist er trotzdem
zu empfehlen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Dezember 2010)

Kurz und knapp, IPS ist auf jedenfalls besser außer du stehst auf schnelle EgoShoter dann 100%'tig den BX2450!


----------



## Hobbes (4. Dezember 2010)

montecuma schrieb:


> Dell U2311H oder Samsung BX2450? Werf' ne Münze


Ich glaub dafür bin ich nicht so der Typ, ich würd mir wohl immer vorwerfen, den anderen nicht probiert zu haben . Spricht irgendwas degegen beide zu kaufen und dann einen zurückzugeben, oder ist das zu viel Risiko?



chrisz84 schrieb:


> Hast du den BX2450 schon mal live gesehen ?


Jep, gestern. Du hast recht, der Standfuss sieht nicht so toll aus, dafür find ich diesen durchsichtigen Streifen außenrum ganz nice. Ansonsten könnte man doch auch den BX2431 nehmen, oder? Sieht für mich so aus, als ob der genau dasselbe Panel hat und nur von der Optik etwas schlichter ist.


----------



## XeonB (4. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du echte 24'' haben willst musst du aber den Samsung mit den Buchstaben ...VfR am Ende nehmen (Samsung Homepage) der ...VFh hat 23,6'' wenn ich alles richtig gelesen habe


----------



## Painkiller (4. Dezember 2010)

Der Standfuß ist gar nicht so wild, wie immer alle sagen.

Liegt natürlich auch im Auge des Betrachters.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Dezember 2010)

Also ich finde den eher genial, mit der Chrom Optik! Die schrecklichsten Standfüße hat noch immer LG da sind sie ungeschlagen. Die wackeln ja schon wenn man sie nur scharf ansieht.


----------



## Caspar (4. Dezember 2010)

Der Dell hat schon allein eine nahezu perfekte Verarbeitung, die Pivotfunktion spricht für sich, der weitere Blickwinkel ist von Vorteil und du must nicht erst stundenlang kalibrieren. Mal ehrlich... ich würde nichtmal darüber nachdenken.

Nimm den Dell. ^^ (Habe vom Vorgänger die 27" Version. Mein Mitbewohner wird sich den 23"er vermutlich auch holen, meine Eltern waren auch schon am überlegen obs nicht mal Zeit für was neues wird.)


----------



## Gast1111 (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich behaupte einfach mal das Acer da ganz gut mithalten kann 
Null Höhenverstellbarkeit, keine Neigung, keine Drehung nichts.
Einfach nen mini Plastikstecken


----------



## Hobbes (5. Dezember 2010)

So. Der Dell ist bestellt 
ich meld mich dann wieder, wenn ich ihn hab


----------



## amokfisch (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich würd auch noch gern ne Frage in den Raum werfen... Ist der bx2350 abgesehen vom 1" geringern, identisch mit dem bx2450?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Dezember 2010)

Ja die Größe ist der Unterschied!


----------



## Hobbes (16. Dezember 2010)

So. Hab den Dell jetzt ein paar Tage, bin aber bisher nicht dazu gekommen hier was zu schreiben. das hol ich jetzt mal nach:

Erstmal das Positive: 

-Tolle Farben, sehr kräftig und lebendig
-homogenes Bild soweit ich das beurteilen kann
-schickes schlichtes Design ohne störende Reflexionen
-viele Verstellmöglichkeiten, allerdings ist Pivot völliger Quatsch bei 16:9
-gute Blickwinkelstabilität ABER ...

Negatives: 

-... bei einem schwarzen Bild bekommt das Schwarz beim seitlichen Draufschauen einen ziemlich starken Stich ins Orange, fällt allerdings nur bei schwarzen Bildern auf und stört normalerweise nicht, denn man sitzt ja VOR dem Bildschirm
-mein Exemplar hat drei Pixelfehler (war nicht einfach die zu finden, jetzt wo mans weiß störts aber schon)
-Schlieren sind leicht vorhanden, sind mir aber nie außerhalb des Schlierentests aufgefallen
-so genanntes "IPS-Glitzern" ist vorhanden. Am Anfang wusste ich gar nicht, was das ist und erst beim Vergleich mit meinem Laptop ist mir aufgefallen, dass es so aussieht, als ob man auch aus größerer Entfernung die einzelnen Pixel sehen kann. Geht man dann aber dichter ran stellt man fest, dass es gar nicht die Pixel sind (die sieht man erst viel später) sondern halt dieses Glitzern. Dieser Effekt tritt besonders bei weißen Bildflächen auf und war für mich z.B. bei Word störend. Bei bewegten Bildern fällt es nicht auf, aber schließlich will man im Sommer anfangen zu studieren und dann wird das Spielen wohl eher der Textverarbeitung weichen müssen 
-Der Monitor SUMMT und zwar nicht gerade leise (für meine feinen Ohren) und da der kommende PC, für den der Monitor ist, auf Silent getrimmt werden soll, ist das ein absolutes No-Go

Dass der Monitor zurückgeht war für mich sofort klar, als ich das Summen hörte, die Pixelfehler taten ihr übriges. Bis dahin wollte ich es aber nochmal mit Dell probieren und hoffen, dass ich einfach nur ein Montagsmodell (wer hat sich den Namen eigentlich ausgedacht?) erwischt habe. 
Aber das Glitzern, das wohl typisch für alle IPS-Panel ist, lässt mich jetzt wohl doch zu einem TN-Panel zurückkehren, wobei mir das schlichte Design und das tolle Bild echt zugesagt haben.

Jetzt schwanke ich zwischen dem BX2440 und dem BX2450 (bzw. BX2431) und frage mich warum der BX2440 5ms hat (anderes Panel?) und warum die Leute so auf Hochglanz stehen.
Dazu kommt noch die Anschluss-Problematik: Der BX2440 hat nur DVI (einen) und kein HDMI (der Dell übrigens auch nicht), was ich bräuchte ohne mein Notebook per Adapter anzuschliessen zu müssen.
Es ist zum heulen  Ich glaub ich gründe ne eigene Bildschirm-Firma und bau mir dann den perfekten Monitor


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Dezember 2010)

Man muss halt auch sagen das der Preis für ein IPS Panel recht günstig war und dafür ist der Dell eigentlich ganz in Ordnung, besonders Farben kann er hervorragend darstellen und der Betrachtungswinkel ist besser als bei der TN Technologie. Der BX2450 hat LED daher macht er auch keine Geräusche, auch das Externe Netzteil nicht, was ja auch oft bei Monitoren im internen NT der Fall ist. Pixel Fehler können dich bei jedem Monitor ereilen deswegen mache ich auch solche Tests nie. Wenn du nicht weißt wo welche sein könnten dann fallen dir auch keine auf. Ich glaube du solltest dem BX2450 eine Chance geben und es mit ihm versuchen.


----------

